# Kernel patch-2.6.28.8



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir den Kernel 2.6.28.8 herunter geladen, und möchte in nun in einer Virtuellen Maschiene booten. Nun ist der Kernel in einer Datei ohne Dateinendung, und ich weiß nicht wie ich das BIOS zum laden überreden kann. Brauche ich dafür eine Bootmanager?
Greetz,
Skini


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Naja, einfach nur den Kernel booten wird nicht viel bringen.
QEmu kann es meiner Meinung nach, hab aber den Parameter nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Also ich wollte den Kernel auf die (Virtuelle-)Festplatte ziehen, ihn booten und dann das X-Window System drauf ziehen. Ich nutze im Moment VirtualBox.
Skini


----------



## Navy (21. März 2009)

Es fehlen Angaben. Welche Virtualisierungslösung verwendest Du auf welchem OS?
Ist der Kernel (für Deine Systemarchitektur) kompiliert? 

Hast Du möglicherweise nur einen Patch hertuntergeladen? Wenn ja, dann musst Du ihn auch auf die Sourcen vom Kernel anwenden.


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Ich nutze im VirtualBox (siehe Oben...).
Die Downloadquelle ist kernel.org, dort der oberster Eintrag.
Architektur meines Rechners ist x86, mit Windows Vista und SUSE 10.3(demnächst wohl 11.1, geht aber im moment nicht.)
EDIT: Ok, war wohl doch nur der Patch, ist aber auch nicht gut Erklärt...
Ich lade jetz den ganzen Kernel Runter, 15 min für 50MB :-(
Wie gehts dann weiter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Also einfach nur den Kernel booten und dann loslegen ist nicht.
Der Kernel selbst stellt nur Schnittstellen zur Verfuegung die dann andere Programme nutzen um den User ein brauchbares System zur Verfuegung zu stellen.

Die Frage ist jetzt auch was Du genau machen willst, und warum auf diese Art.


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Ich will einfach mal ein B´bischen mit dem Kernel herum Experimentieren.
Warum so? Warum nicht  Desshalb will ich ja auch den Kernel und das X Window System drauf ziehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, das geht so nicht.
Du brauchst noch eine ganze Menge anderen Kram bevor Du ueberhaupt an X denken kannst.

Wenn Du Dir einfach mal Linux anschauen willst empfehle ich Dir eine LiveCD einer aktuellen Distribution, z.B. Fedora, Ubuntu oder OpenSuse, runterzuladen und diese in der VM zu booten.


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Ich will wir nicht 





> einfach mal Linux anschauen


 was ich wie schon gesagt habe, sondern 





> Ich will einfach mal ein Bischen mit dem Kernel herum Experimentieren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, so wie Du Dir das vorstellst geht das nicht.
Es braucht einfach mehr als den Kernel um ein nutzbares System zu haben.

Was genau willst Du denn da rumprobieren? Dein Vorhaben muss doch irgendwie noch konkreter beschrieben werden koennen als "einfach mal mit dem Kernel experimentieren".


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Anderer Ansatz: Was brauche ich außer dem Kernel um eine Komandozeile zu Kriegen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, eine Menge.
Schau Dir mal Linux from Scratch an. Dieses System, welches recht aufwaendig zu installieren ist, da sehr viel Tipparbeit, bietet Dir ein minimales Basissystem mit dem Du weiterarbeiten kannst, also z.B. dann auch Pakete wie z.B. X installieren.

Edit: Andere Frage: Hast Du schonmal mit Linux gearbeitet?


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Nein, ich hab SUSE nur weil ich meien Festplatte nicht voll Kriege...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Dann solltest Du doch eigentlich besser wissen was noetig ist fuer ein Linux-System...

Warum kompilierst Du nicht den aktuellen Kernel unter Suse und bootest ihn dort.
Das wuerde Dir eine Menge Arbeit ersparen und Du kannst dort genauso gut mit dem neuen Kernel rumspielen. Was auch immer Du damit probieren willst.

Wie gesagt, schau Dir LFS an. Dort findest alle Informationen die Du braucht um ein Minimal-Linux zu installieren.


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

SUSE ist im moment im Eimer(siehe oben...)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Dann installier es doch neu...

Wie gesagt, was Du vorhast geht so nicht. Und wenn Du's machen willst wie im LFS-Buch beschrieben wird's in Arbeit ausarten.
Oder Du probierst mein EasyLFS, welches ein LFS-aehnliches System automatisiert installiert.
Dauert halt nur ein Weilchen...


----------



## Navy (21. März 2009)

Und was genau willst Du erreichen? Der Kernel ist (wie Dennis Dir schon gesagt hat) die Schnittstelle zwischen Hardware und Anwendungen und die Verwaltung derer. Für Experimente mit Linux eignet sich in meinen Augen jedes LiveLinux, bei dem Du keine Schreibrechte auf die produktiven Festplatten hast. Zum Erlernen der Grundlagen ist LFS tatsächlich geeignet, nicht jedoch für den generellen Umgang mit Linux, denn dort wird es schnell langweilig, wenn man nicht wirklich interessiert ist


----------



## Skini (21. März 2009)

Mal Tacheles:  wenn ich nur den Kernel Boote kriege ich nicht einmal eine Kommandozeile?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2009)

Fuer sowas ist der Kernel nicht zustaendig. Die Kommandozeile gibt Dir die Bash.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass der Kernel eine kleine Notfallshell haben soll. Zum einen bin ich da aber nicht sicher, zum anderen reicht dies *unter Garantie* nicht aus um von dort zusaetzliche Software zu installieren.

Wie gesagt, nimm Dir die von Navy und mir gegebenen Ratschlaege zu herzen. Andernfalls wirst Du nicht weit kommen.

Edit: Noch was. Die Datei die Du von kernel.org runtergeladen hast ist zwar der Linux-Kernel. Aber er liegt nicht in einer Form vor die auch nur annaehernd einsatzbereit waere.
Soll heissen: Du hast da die Kernel-Quellen. Den eigentlichen Kernel musst Du also erstmal irgendwie konfigurieren und kompilieren.

Zu guter Letzt moechte ich nochmal wiederholen: Was Du vorhast geht nicht so wie Du es Dir vorstellst. Wenn Du lernen willst wie ein Linux-System aufgebaut ist dann ist LFS genau richtig fuer Dich.
In jedem anderen Fall rate ich dazu einfach Deine kaputte Suse-Installation zu plaetten und neu zu installieren. Entweder wieder Suse oder auch eine andere Distribution.

Auch ist halt immer noch offen was Du genau vorhast, denn Deine Beschreibung ist doch reichlich unspezifisch.
Ich weiss nicht welchen Kernel Suse zur Zeit anbietet, Fedora 10 (welches ich nutze) hat aktuell 2.6.27.19, und der ist eigentlich aktuell genug, denn wirklich alt ist der auch nicht.
Nicht jede neue Kernel-Version ist ein Quantensprung. Von 2.6.27 auf 2.6.28 wird sich also wahrscheinlich nicht die Welt veraendert haben. Genaueres liesse sich sicher durch Lektuere der ChangeLogs herausfinden.
Du sagst Du willst mit dem Kernel rumexperimentieren, und dafuer ein System mit Kernel und X. Aber auch X allein bringt Dir nichts. TWM, der Window-Manager der dabei ist vollbringt keine Wunder. Da kannst Du auch gleich auf der Shell weiterarbeiten.
Allein KDE zu kompilieren ist ein grosser Aufwand. KDE selbst braucht schon lang, zudem gibt es tonnenweise Abhaengigkeiten.
Gnome ist noch schlimmer, weil es Gott weiss wie vielen kleinen Paketen besteht und somit ein totales Abhaengigkeits-Chaos darstellt.
Ich hab in meinen 10 Jahren mit Linux viel kompiliert, aber Gnome hab ich nie komplett installiert, einfach weil ich immer irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte.

Also, denk mal genau darueber nach was Du denn mit Deinem Plan bezwecken willst. Irgendeine Intention muss ja dahinter stecken. Wenn wir diese kennen koennen wir auch gezielter Antworten und eben nicht nur darauf pochen dass Du hier versuchst das Perpetuum Mobile zu erfinden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2009)

Bist Du jetzt auf LinuxQuestions.org mit Deiner Frage unterwegs?


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2009)

Um das Thema Kernelshell zu beantworten ... es gibt fuer initrds ne Minimalshell, die auf klibc aufbaut, bei manchen isses glaub ne ash ... oder was in dem Dunstkreis, weil das Ding grad nen paar kb gross ist und kaum Platz braucht ... 

Mit der Failsafe-Shell ist aber maximal moeglich notwendige Geschichten in Sachen Kernel-Reparatur zu leisten ... es wird kein brauchbarer Editor (ausser vi) oder kaum ein bekanntes Programm mitgeliefert ... grafisch geht garnichts weil keine ncurses installiert ... nur ein Bruchteil der Bash-Syntax ... etc pp ...

Grundlegende Vorraussetzung fuer jedes Linux ist binutils, GCC und Glibc, oder jede andere halbwegs Glibc-kompatible C-Bibliothek (dietlibc, klibc muesste halbwegs gehen, uClibc und wie sie alle heissen ...) ... ohne die wird das mit der Kernelkompilation nix ... zusaetzlich wird grundsaetzlich ein Wirtssystem benoetigt, das als Kompilationsgrundlage dient und bestimmte Anforderungen erfuellen muss ... 

mehr dazu unter LFS-Link, den Dennis jetzt schon oft genug geschrieben hat ... 

Ansonsten waers wirklich interessant zu wissen, was "nur mal rumbasteln" bedeutet ... wer mit dem Kernel rumspielen will, sollte naemlch auch sonst ein wenig was ueber Bootmethoden und aehnliche wissen, sonst wird der Kernel nicht gebootet werden und dann ist schon garnichts mehr mit "mit dem Kernel rumspielen" ...


----------



## andy72 (7. April 2009)

Skini - wie oben angeführt: Es GEHT nicht, einen Kernel zu starten und rumspielen
zu wollen. um diesen zu manipulieren, brauchst du eine Kommandozeile sowie
diverse Programme unter der Kommandozeile mit denen Du dann arbeiten kannst.

Grundsätzlich startet jedes Linux und Windows folgend:
0.) BIOS des PC initialisiert das System (Hardware-seitig)
1.) Bootloader der Festplatte, der im Bootsector verankert ist.
2.) Bootmanager (irgendeiner - hauptsache er kann das OS starten) - in den meisten
Fällen wohl ntdetect (Windows >= Win2k), Grub (Linux) oder sonst was.
3.) Bootmanager dekomprimiert den Kernel: Windows = krnl32.exe, Linux = vmlinuz
4.) Kernel startet und initialisiert das System: Es wird Hardware im PC mit Treibern versorgt, damit diese ansprechbar sind - zB Grafik,Festplatte,Sound,USB etc
5.) Shell wird gestartet: Windows = rundll32.exe/Explorer, Linux = /sbin/init bzw /bin/sh

Bevor Du nicht mindestens an Punkt 5 bist, geht absolut NIX auf einem PC - denn ohne
eine Installation von Treibern weiss Dein System nicht, was es mit der Hardware
anfangen soll - auch kein Kernel bietet dir eine Kommandozeile, sondern nur das
daraufsitzende Betriebssystem.

Lg
Andy


----------

